
Analyse Asia Podcast #8: State of Southeast Asia and Rocket Internet - bleongcw
http://blcw.me/1w5BQq5
======
bleongcw
Episode 8 Synopsis: Jon Russell from TechCrunch joined us in this exciting
episode to discuss the state of Southeast Asia from entrepreneurs, investors
to infrastructure and the influence of Rocket Internet in this market. We
mulled over whether Southeast Asia companies can truly go regional given that
the fragmentation of the markets and users being more favorable to US Internet
services and the ongoing valuation that is making the market exciting. Lastly,
Jon has offered some advice on how startups can get his attention in media
coverage.

